# Typische Fehler auf Deutsch



## Katejo

Gibt es typische (vielleicht lustige) grammatische Fehler auf Deutsch, die Studenten mit Englisch als Muttersprache machen?

Ich habe Beispiele von Fehlern, die Deutsche auf Englisch machen. Zum Beispiel
*In the last time* (statt recently)
It was his birthday and he *became *a present.

Manchmal habe ich neue Vokabel oder grammatische Regel gelernt, weil ich diese Fehler auf Englisch bemerkt habe.

Katejo


----------



## toutey

Ich weiß nicht, ob es typsich ist, aber ich selbst habe "putzen" als Ersatz für "stellen" vorher verwendet, weil ich dachte, es war vielleicht mit dem englischen Verb "to put" verwandt.

Frühzeitig habe ich auch das "zu" oft unnötig verwendet, z.B. "Ich gab zu ihm das Buch", oder "Ich möchte ein Bier zu trinken".   Solche Fehlern haben natürlich davon gestammt, wörtlich zu übersetzen, wie deine Beispiele von Englischfehlern, die Deutsche machen, zeigen.


----------



## Sepia

Die üblichsten Fehler  sind falsch benutzte Präpositionen, welches oft bedeutungsverzerrend sein kann. (Vermutlich in allen Sprachen, die überhaupt Präpositionen haben.)

Dazu kommen natürlich falsch benutzte Fälle (Kasus), welches häufig vorkommt, wenn die Sprecher auf so was in der Muttersprache nicht achten müssen; dies kann auch bedeutungsändernd sein und daher gelegentlich auch witzig.

Ausspracheprobleme sind auch interessant. Eine französischsprachige Muslimin aus meiner Kollegenschaft vermeidet um jeden Preis folgende Aussage zum Wetter:

Es ist heute schwül.

Grund: Trotz französischer Muttersprache wo man schon ein "ü" hat, kriegt sie nur ein "u" raus nach dem "schw", also

Es ist schwul.


Das dürfte ein recht üblicher Fehler sein.


----------



## sokol

Englische Muttersprachler haben meist auch grosse Probleme mit dem Artikel; meist verwenden sie entweder nur "die" (das ähnlich "the" klingt), oder die drei deutschen Artikel werden falsch verwendet und oft auch nicht dekliniert.

Überhaupt ist Kasus natürlich für englische Muttersprachler ein Problem, da es dafür keine Entsprechung gibt. Ausserdem tendieren sie dazu, den /-s/-Plural auch für jene deutschen Wörter zu verwenden, die einen anderen Plural haben (/-s/-Plural gibt es ja auch im Deutschen).
Und schliesslich, noch ein häufiger Fehler: Übergeneralisierung, d. h. zum Beispiel bei Umlauten - Wörter mit Umlaut geschrieben und/oder gesprochen, die gar keinen Umlaut haben.
(Es gibt natürlich noch eine ganze Menge anderer typischer Fehler ...)


----------



## Kuestenwache

und natürlich wörtliche Übersetzungen von idiomatischen Wendungen. Ich gebe zu auch mir ist in Amerika in einem Restaurant die nette Frage "does it taste" rausgerutscht. Gerne benutzt wird zum Beispiel
"Eine gute Zeit haben" weil es keinen äquvalenten Ausdruck in Deutsch gibt
Und dann natürlich die "false friends" zum Beispiel:
"du musst nicht alamiert sein"


----------



## Katejo

Als ich noch in die Schule ging, mussten wir die Artikel gut lernen und auch deklinieren aber ich vergesse immer noch mit besonderen Woertern ob sie der, die oder das sind. Es wird schwieriger wenn man andere Fremdsprache lernt und verschiedene Beispiele lernen muss!

Heute finde ich ,dass *trotz des schlechten Wetters *nicht mehr normal ist. Jetzt muss ich *trotz dem schlechten *Wetter sagen!  

Katejo


----------



## trance0

"Trotz" wird mit dem Dativ nur in der Umgangssprache verbunden. Schriftlich bleibt Genetiv noch immer im Gebrauch.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ein weiteres schönes beispiel für Partikel: In deinem ersten Satz muss es "bei besonderen Wörtern" nicht "mit besonderen Wörtern" heißen. 

Und ein schönes Beispiel für "false friends" beziehungsweise idiomatische Wendungen:
Ich glaube du hast die Bedeutung von "finden" ein wenig durcheinander gebracht. Jedenfalls macht "Jetzt muss ich trotz dem schlechten Wetter sagen" keinen Sinn, wenn man deinen ersten Satz betrachtet. Man würde eher "Ich finde trotz dem schlechten Wetter zu sagen besser." Es muss eher "Heute *beobachte ich/fällt mir auf/stelle ich fest*, dass "trotz des schlechten Wetters" nicht mehr normal ist." heißen. "Finden" in "Heute finde ich..." hat nur die gleiche Bedeutung von "find" wie in "I find that no trouble/easy"

"Sinn machen" ist übrigens beispielweise eine englische Wendung die ins Deutsche übernommen wurde.


----------



## Sepia

sokol said:


> Englische Muttersprachler haben meist auch grosse Probleme mit dem Artikel; meist verwenden sie entweder nur "die" (das ähnlich "the" klingt), oder die drei deutschen Artikel werden falsch verwendet und oft auch nicht dekliniert.
> 
> Überhaupt ist Kasus natürlich für englische Muttersprachler ein Problem, da es dafür keine Entsprechung gibt. Ausserdem tendieren sie dazu, den /-s/-Plural auch für jene deutschen Wörter zu verwenden, die einen anderen Plural haben (/-s/-Plural gibt es ja auch im Deutschen).
> Und schliesslich, noch ein häufiger Fehler: Übergeneralisierung, d. h. zum Beispiel bei Umlauten - Wörter mit Umlaut geschrieben und/oder gesprochen, die gar keinen Umlaut haben.
> (Es gibt natürlich noch eine ganze Menge anderer typischer Fehler ...)



Da musst du dich besser anstrengen. Wir wollten witzige Fehler, glaube ich.


----------



## sokol

Sepia said:


> Da musst du dich besser anstrengen. Wir wollten witzige Fehler, glaube ich.


Ich glaube, "vielleicht lustige" :


Katejo said:


> Gibt es typische (vielleicht lustige) grammatische Fehler auf Deutsch (...)


----------



## Katejo

Nicht alle Fehler muessen witzig oder lustig sein. Ich wollte auch lernen welche Fehler typisch sind. Hoffentlich versuche ich diese Fehler zu vermeiden.

Vielen Dank Kuestenwache fuer die Informationen ueber "finden". 
Ich habe das Beispiel ueber 'Sinn machen' vorher gelesen, wahrscheinlich in den Buechern von Bastian Sick.

Katejo


----------



## Hutschi

Viele lassen Kommas aus oder verwenden sie falsch. Das tun aber auch viele Muttersprachler.


----------



## Katejo

Wie auf Englisch! Viele Leute mit Englisch als Muttersprache kennen die Regel ueberhaupt nicht.

Katejo


----------



## elroy

toutey said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es typsich ist, aber ich selbst habe "putzen" als Ersatz für "stellen" vorher verwendet, weil ich dachte, es *war* vielleicht mit dem englischen Verb "to put" verwandt.


 Das ist wiederum noch ein typischer Fehler. 

Richtig heißt es: "weil ich dachte, es _wäre_..." aber viele Englischsprecher sagen genauso wie Du _war_, weil man auf Englisch _was_ sagen würde.

Eine Auswahl weiterer typischer Fehler:

-_so_ anstatt _also_; z.B. _Ich habe nicht gut geschlafen, so ich bin krank._
-_ich bin kalt_, _ich bin heiß_ anstatt _mir ist kalt_, _mir ist heiß_
-_jetzt, dass..._ anstatt _jetzt, wo..._ (vgl. _now that..._)
-Verwechslung von _wissen_ und _kennen_
-Adjektivsteigerung mit _mehr_ anstatt _-er_ bei langen Adjektiven; z.B. _mehr faszinierend_ anstatt _faszinierender _
-Auslassung von trennbaren Präfixen, v.a. bei langen Sätzen; z.B. _wir fangen heute nach dem Konzert mit den Aufgaben _(das Präfix _an_ fällt aus)
-_in dem Bild_ anstatt _auf dem Bild_ (vgl. _in the picture_)
-Unnötige Verwendung des unbestimmten Artikels; z.B. _Er ist ohne einen Reisepass eingereist_,_ Er arbeitet als ein Kaufmann_, _Ich bin ein Praktikant_
-Verwendung des Wortes _Hochschule_ in Bezug auf "high school"
-allerlei wortwörtliche Übersetzungen, die im Deutschen keinen Sinn ergeben; z.B. _Katzen sind so viel Spaß!_
_-_Verwendung der Wörter _Brille_ und _Gemüse_ (u.a.) als Pluralformen; z.B. _Wo sind meine Brille?_, _Die meisten Gemüse, die ich esse, sind grün_
-Verwechslung der Wörter _wo_ und _wer_ (vgl. _who _und _where_)
-Indikativ von _sollen_ anstatt Konjunktiv; z.B._ Mein Vater will, dass ich nach England fahre, aber wegen meiner Gesundheit soll ich es wirklich nicht tun_.


----------



## toutey

elroy said:


> Das ist wiederum noch ein typischer Fehler.
> 
> Richtig heißt es: "weil ich dachte, es _wäre_..." aber viele Englischsprecher sagen genauso wie Du _war_, weil man auf Englisch _was_ sagen würde.



Heißt das so, weil es keinen Fakt war, sondern was ich als richtig erkannte?

Vielleicht handelt es sich um die folgenden:

"Ich dachte, es wäre..." impliziert, dass es eigentlich nicht so war.
("Ich dachte, es wäre, aber es war eigentlich nicht .")

"Ich dachte, es war..." impliziert, dass es eigentlich so war.
("Ich dachte, es war, und es war schon.")


----------



## Katejo

Vielen Dank Elroy fuer die Beispiele. Ich kann jetzt zufrieden sein, weil ich mit der Mehrheit der Fehler schon vertraut bin!

Gibt es ein Unterschied zwischen statt und anstatt? Ich sage normalerweise statt und hatte anstatt total vergessen.

Katejo


----------



## trance0

Ich meine, dass es grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied zwischen statt und anstatt gibt, also benutzt man sie je nach Wunsch.


----------



## KnightMove

"trotz" verlangte, im Gegensatz zum hier gesagten, ursprünglich den Dativ. Hier hat sich der Genetiv "eingeschlichen". Bei "wegen" ist es umgekehrt.

Zur Frage passend ein Witz:

Zwei Deutsche in London
A: Hello, Sir! How goes it you?
B: Oh, thank you for the afterquestion.
A: Are you already long here?

More here.


Und eine Realsatire, die die Frage treffend beantwortet, ist der Bittbrief des ehemaligen österreichischen Vizekanzlers Hubert Gorbach an Alistair Darling (echt, kein Fake!):



"Dear Alistar! [sic!]

Because of my retirement of the Austrian Government at the beginning of the year I got a lot of inquiries responding different offers concerning consulting-contracts for Austrian firms as well as international firms in order to deploy all my international contacts and beyond of this to use my friendly relations in so many regions.

More here.


----------



## elroy

toutey said:


> Heißt das so, weil es keinen Fakt war, sondern was ich als richtig erkannte?
> 
> Vielleicht handelt es sich um die folgenden:
> 
> "Ich dachte, es wäre..." impliziert, dass es eigentlich nicht so war.
> ("Ich dachte, es wäre, aber es war eigentlich nicht .")
> 
> "Ich dachte, es war..." impliziert, dass es eigentlich so war.
> ("Ich dachte, es war, und es war schon.")


 Nein, in beiden Fällen heißt es _wäre_. 

Du solltest bedenken, dass man im Englischen in Sätzen wie Deinem die Vergangenheitsform nur deswegen benutzt, weil das Hauptverb auch in der Vergangenheit steht:

_I *thought* it *was* perhaps related to the English verb "to put."_

(but _I *think* it *is*..._)

Im Deutschen muss man sich an so eine Kongruenz nicht halten.

Ein weiteres Beispiel:

_I *did*n't *know* you *were* Japanese!_ -_ Ich *wusste* nicht, dass Du Japaner *bist*!_

Was _statt_ und _anstatt_ angeht, sehe ich auch grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden und glaube, sie sind austauschbar.


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> ...
> _I *did*n't *know* you *were* Japanese!_ -_ Ich *wusste* nicht, dass Du Japaner *bist*!..._


Genau.
Du bist schon dein ganzes Leben lang Japaner; ich wusste es nur bis heute noch nicht.
_
Ich wusste nicht, dass du Japaner *warst*!_ würde bedeuten, dass du *jetzt nicht mehr* Japaner bist (sondern es eben nur mal eine Zeit lang warst, und dass weiß ich jetzt, wusste es aber bis vor kurzem nocht nicht); das Gleiche trifft auf den Satz mit "to put" zu (das deutsche und das englische Wort sind ja immer miteinander verwandt - oder eben nicht-).

Richtig verwendet - zumindest in der Umgangssprache - ist _war _natürlich in Sätzen wie:

- Thomas war im Juni in Italien.
- In Italien? Ich dachte, er wollte nach/war in Ägypten?

Der Urlaub/Juni ist *vergangen*.

*Aber *[Thomas ist *jetzt *dort]:
- Thomas hat mir eine (Post-)Karte aus Ägypten geschrieben.
- Ägypten? Ich dachte er wäre/sei/ist* in Italien?! (abhängig vom Grad des Zweifels/der Verwunderung)
___________________________





Katejo said:


> ...
> It was his birthday and he *became *a present.
> ...


Und entsprechend in die Gegenrichtung:

_Er bekommt alt.  _(Richtig: _Er *wird *alt._)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Im Deutschen muss man sich an so eine Kongruenz nicht halten.
> 
> Ein weiteres Beispiel:
> 
> _I *did*n't *know* you *were* Japanese!_ -_ Ich *wusste* nicht, dass Du Japaner *bist*!_


 
Wie Sigianga schrieb, wäre es im Deutschen nicht nur überflüssig "... dass Du Japaner *warst*" zu schreiben, sondern es wäre regelrecht *falsch*! Einem Deutschen würde es sehr unintuitiv erscheinen, im Englischen hier "were" anstatt "are" zu schreiben und diesen Fehler machen Deutsche im Englischen auch häufig.


----------



## ablativ

elroy said:


> Nein, in beiden Fällen heißt es _wäre_.
> 
> Du solltest bedenken, dass man im Englischen in Sätzen wie Deinem die Vergangenheitsform nur deswegen benutzt, weil das Hauptverb auch in der Vergangenheit steht:
> 
> _I *thought* it *was* perhaps related to the English verb "to put."_
> 
> (but _I *think* it *is*..._)
> 
> Im Deutschen muss man sich an so eine Kongruenz nicht halten.


 
Umgangssprachlich wird sicherlich in solchen Fällen meistens _wäre_ gesagt, was aber streng genommen nicht ganz korrekt ist.

Da man sich im Deutschen an die oben von Elroy genannte Kongruenz nicht halten muss, müsste trotz des vorangegangenen Imperfekts im Hauptsatz (ich *dachte*) das Verb der indirekten Rede *im Normalfall* im Konjunktiv *Präsens *stehen. Bsp.: _Wir dachten, er *komme *morgen. _Entsprechend: _Wir dachten, er *sei*_ _schon gekommen._

Nur wenn der Konjunktiv Präsens genau wie der Indikativ Präsens lautet, dann verwendet man zur besseren Unterscheidung den Konjunktiv Imperfekt. Bsp.: Er komme (Konj. Präs.) --- er kommt (Ind. Präs.),
aber: Ich komme (Konj. Präs. *und* Indikativ Präs.), daher würde man hier sagen _ich *käme. *_Also:_ Er_ _dachte, ich *käme *morgen. _Vgl.: _Er dachte, sie *komme *morgen. _

P.S. Ich habe bei den Beispielen keine Unterscheidung zwischen indirekter Rede (z.B. nach _sagen_) und indirekter Wiedergabe (z.B. nach _denken_) gemacht, sondern "indirekte Rede" als übergeordneten Begriff verwendet.

@ toutey: _Ich dachte, er *wäre*_ ... impliziert auch meiner Meinung nach, dass es (wie du schreibst) nicht so war. Bsp.: _Er sagte, er wäre gekommen, *wenn er Zeit gehabt hätte. *_Fakt ist jedenfalls: Er ist nicht gekommen.

Vielleicht kein Fehler, aber meiner Meinung nach fragwürdiges Deutsch ist auch die Formulierung *nicht wirklich*, wenn *eigentlich nicht *gemeint ist.


----------



## toutey

Danke für die Erklärungen, elroy, Sigianga, berndf und ablativ!



ablativ said:


> @ toutey: _Ich dachte, er *wäre*_ ... impliziert auch meiner Meinung nach, dass es (wie du schreibst) nicht so war. Bsp.: _Er sagte, er wäre gekommen, *wenn er Zeit gehabt hätte. *_Fakt ist jedenfalls: Er ist nicht gekommen.
> 
> Vielleicht kein Fehler, aber meiner Meinung nach fragwürdiges Deutsch ist auch die Formulierung *nicht wirklich*, wenn *eigentlich nicht *gemeint ist.



Also, wenn ich richtig verstehe, sollte man "Ich dachte, er wäre/sei..." verwenden, beziehungsweise entweder das Konjunktiv Präteritum oder das Konjunktiv Präsens zu verwenden, wenn es eigentlich nicht so war.  Sonst verwendet man am besten nur das Konjunktiv Präsens, beispielsweise im Satz "Ich dachte, er sei gekommen, und er ist schon gekommen."


----------



## Yankee_inCA

When I was nineteen I was sitting in the back seat of a car with a German guy near Bonn, wondering how I could escape him without being really rude. (He was a friend.) He kept saying, "*But* *it makes fun for you too!*" Correcting his English was the last thing on my mind, especially since I understood him and communication is what it's all about, right?


----------



## Sepia

Yankee_inCA said:


> When I was nineteen I was sitting in the back seat of a car with a German guy near Bonn, wondering how I could escape him without being really rude. (He was a friend.) He kept saying, "*But* *it makes fun for you too!*" Correcting his English was the last thing on my mind, especially since I understood him and communication is what it's all about, right?



If you put that phrase into translate.google you'll have an almost correct German phrase. That should give everybody an impression of how bad it is, I think.


----------

